# drusza



## Encolpius

Tiszteletem, itt találkoztam először életemben a drusza szóval. Ismeritek?


----------



## jazyk

Nem, de nem ismerek sok magyar szót.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, azt a személyt hívjuk druszának, akivel azonos a keresztnevünk (és sokszor mosolygunk hozzá, mert vagy tréfásan használatos vagy bizalmasságot tükröz).


----------



## francisgranada

Én sem ismerem a _drusza _szót, emlékezetem szerint soha sem találkoztam vele. Tudja valaki, hogy honnét származik?


----------



## Zsanna

A (két kötetes) Magyar Értelmező szótáram nem tudja. (Kérdőjel szerepel az eredet megnevezése helyett.) 
Nekem szláv eredetűnek tűnik hangzás alapján...


----------



## jazyk

A družba (barátság) szóból eredethetne?


----------



## Encolpius

etimológia szótár: Szláv hangzású szó, de a szóba jöhető szláv szavak vagy alaktanilag nem tekinthetők forrásnak, mint a lengyel drużba (‘drusza’), vagy jelentésükben állnak távol, mint az orosz druzja (‘barátok’), vagy eleve a magyar ~ átvételei, mint a szlovák drusa.


----------



## Zsanna

Nem tudom, hogy miért ír ilyet a szótár.  Szerintem mind alaktanilag, mind jelentésbelileg stimmelhetnének.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Nem tudom, hogy miért ír ilyet a szótár.  Szerintem mind alaktanilag, mind jelentésbelileg stimmelhetnének.


Ha a lengyelből származna, akkor valószínűleg *druzsba lennie a magyr alak. Az orosz _druzja _esetében a fő gond az, hogy a _druzja  _többes számú alak és a szó értelme sem egészen egyezik. Orosz átvétel esetén *drug lenne a valószínű magyar alak.

A szavak átvételéhez idegen nyelvekből, a nylevészeti szempontokon kívül, bizonyos történelmi háttér is szükségeltetik.  Tehát pl. az orosz _druzja _estetében meg kellene vizsgálni, hogy egyáltalán léteznek-e orosz eredetű szavak a magyarban abból az időböl (kb. 17-18. század).


----------

